# Tampa smokers -- $1.89/lb brisket



## dougbennett (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow. Beef brisket for $1.89/lb -- if you liev near Plant City, FL

Can't beat that. I've been scared to try a brisket due to the cost of possble screwing up a good piece of meat. But, for 1.89 I am SO trying it!

http://www.feltonsmarket.com/ad.pdf


----------



## solar (Aug 6, 2008)

$1.89 is a good price, I got a brisket at the Wal Mart in Bradenton for $1.72 lb last week.


----------



## dougbennett (Aug 6, 2008)

Solar:

Any good advice on doing a brisket? How long per pound and at what temp do you smoke? What kind of ru do you use on brisket?


----------



## fatback joe (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up.  I have bought many a brisket from Felton's and have been very satisfied.

Solar,

I could be wrong on this, but I believe those at Feltons are Choice grade and the ones at Walmart are Select........so the price is even better when you factor in the grade difference.


----------



## ron50 (Aug 6, 2008)

First off great price. I was in Costco ttoday and they were charging $3.99/lb for a flat. No fat on it that I could see.

Here is some help on the brisket.


http://www.smoking-meat.com/brisket-smoke.html

Have to cook to temperature not time but a rule of thumb is about 1 - 1 1/2 hours per lb at 225 degrees.

Any rub will work. I like Jeff's but there are plenty of great rubs out thee or if you like it simple; cracked black pepper, garlic powder, onion powder and a little salt and sugar will work.


----------



## solar (Aug 6, 2008)

*Doug Bennett*, the brisket I made was my first one, and even though it came out great, there's a ton of great tips from more seasoned guys in the "Beef" section. Lots of reading to do, and you'll learn about the "stall".

I rubbed mine with some modified store bought steak rub and smoked it at 225°, and as far as how long, just cook it until it reaches 170° then wrap in foil and finish at 195°. 



You're probably right, I'm sure the meats that Wal-Mart sells aren't the best cuts. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 When I do my next brisket, I'm going to shop around a little more.  Vlap recommended a good a meat market down here called Oneco's, I'll probably give them a try on my next meat purchase.


----------

